# Duda con un control de temperatura honeywell



## mario90210 (Ene 14, 2010)

Hola, estoy controlando el encendido y apagado de una caldera con un control de temperatura honeywell 1010, la cual esta conectada a un deposito de agua. Cuando esta se enfría, el agua de retorno llega hacia el acuaestato que le manda la orden al control para encender la caldera. Cuando se calienta le ordena que se apague. Mi problema es que cuando ajusto el set point del control, no me sensa bien la temperaura y me genera inestabilidad en la caldera, moviendo los parámetros me di cuenta que la caldera se activa muy bien, pero al momento en que debe apagarse me genera conflicto. Mi duda es si hay algún parámetro de control que tenga que ajustar en la caldera o el acuaestato tiene algun problema en el montaje. Los parámetros que yo le he puesto son los siguientes: P1=33.0, I=240, d1=60 (los parámetros del PID), db(banda muerta)=50 Histéresis=0, Ciclo de trabajo=2 (parámetros por defecto según el manual).

Gracias por la atención.


----------



## ramirin (Ene 16, 2010)

Hola, normalmente existen varios parámetros que interfieren con el óptimo funcionamiento del control. Además de los que ya has ajustado, revisa el bias; asegurate de haber colocado el rango máximo y mínimo de trabajo. Otro punto, es cómo detectas la temperatura, si lo haces por sonda o directamente del acuaestato. Si es por sonda, el tipo de cable que se emplea para laminterconexión al equipo honeywell es crítico, debe ser adecuado al sensor y no un cable común.


----------



## hammer_go (Ene 25, 2010)

Revisaste que este bien conectado el diodo que va entre dos de las terminales del tornillo, eso suele ocacionar muchos problemas en los termopares.


----------



## mario90210 (Nov 25, 2010)

Disculpen por tardar en responder, gracias por las respuestas


----------

